# Visa 189 or 190? ICT Security Specialist (75+5)



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello Experts,

I have recently cleared PTE with more than 79 in all domains and now my updated point score is 75 (Independent, 189) and state nomination (190) score becomes 80 points. 

I'm a bit confused because I may get invite in 1-2 months for 189 and possible for state as well before 189 invite. I do not want to loose an opportunity of early invite and at the same time inclined towards getting independent visa thereby saving AUD 300 as processing fee for state visa.

Can you please guide/suggest on following two options:

1.) Withdrawing state EOI for some time (1-2 months) and hoping to get 189 at the earliest
2.) Do not withdraw and wait for any invite (flipside is have to pay processing fee and 14 day deadline to accept).

Please suggest based on your experience.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Khushbu107 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have recently cleared PTE with more than 79 in all domains and now my updated point score is 75 (Independent, 189) and state nomination (190) score becomes 80 points.
> 
> ...


Based on current circumstances, DO NOT WITHDRAW 190.
Ideally you should submit two different EOI's , one for 189 and another one for 190, so even if you get nominated from 190 and later invited, your 189 is active. Don't worry about the flip side of paying $300 for state nomination, just think about not losing an opportunity to apply for your PR. You may or may not get invited for 189 due to any DoHA policy changes, so then what. Better to spend $300 than to loose an opportunity to apply for PR.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Khushbu107 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have recently cleared PTE with more than 79 in all domains and now my updated point score is 75 (Independent, 189) and state nomination (190) score becomes 80 points.
> 
> ...


Though this occupation is eligible for 190, not many states are inviting except for NT.
It's up to you to take 190 invitation from NT or not. You need to research job prospects for your occupation in NT.
75 points are considered a good score for 189 if you are willing to wait for few months.
It is not the $300 you need to worry about but confining yourself to one state where job prospects may be bleak with 190.
Though there is a caveat that immigration policies might change, it is very unlikely to have any drastic changes in the policy in the short-term.
If I were you, I will wait for 189 invite rather than accepting 190 from NT.
This is just my thought, you are free to take your decision. But I suggest you do more research on your occupation job prospects. 
If the invitation is from NSW or VIC, it will be a different story.


----------

